# New 16 ga nailer opinon



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Well passlode is stopping making parts for me and my partners "old" 16 ga nailers, and was wondering about what some other options are besides the new passlode, which I really don't like. You can't disable the safety and the whole magazine section is all plastic and doesn't really look like it would handle many falls. I found a couple of possible replacements but was wondering what some of you guys might think. I'm looking at the Bosche FNS250 or the Senco Finishpro 32. What I'm really looking for is if you can take the safety off with a little rigging, I know i'll get chastised for this, but with only one nail in one finger in the last 7 years I think I'll take my chances, and it was my partner not even me. hahaha.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

PC's here.......we had one a few years ago that after shooting a bazillion nails the main drive plunger broke.Piston,seals,everything was fine just this flat,very small,drive plunger.So,bein the cheap hillbilly that I am,I tig welded it back together.It lasted for a cpl months........did it again,tigged it up.....Screw it,went and bought another.It was pretty funny.

We have in shop....

>ancient Bostich framers,trim nailers

>arsenal of PC finish and pin

>ancient Hilti framer and trim

>cpl Bostich crown staplers

>cpl CH guns bought at "the Walmart"

>Pasload framer

Folks can get into some deep discussuions on brands,I think you plunk your money down,"run what'ya brung"...try to amortize.Best of luck,BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sausagefingers said:


> You can't disable the safety and the whole magazine section is all plastic and doesn't really look like it would handle many falls. What I'm really looking for is if you can take the safety off with a little rigging, I know i'll get chastised for this, but with only one nail in one finger in the last 7 years I think I'll take my chances, and it was my partner not even me. hahaha.



You must have missed this thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dont-defeat-safety-11901/

Ever wonder why there are safety devices on tools and machines? They are for operators who wind up shooting themselves in the eye. When you do that are you going to make a post and go...hahaha.












 









.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah,don't by-pass safety.

But reason for resonse is sorta safety related....and this is safety switch not so much personal safety.....and largely,JUST SAYIN.


Be DANG carefull to NOT let gun shoot into air.The plunger and piston are designed to have resistance.So shooting at pictures of your wife,or your buddy's backside or any miss's WRT workpce are basically a "dry fire" and is very harmful to gun.BW


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah yeah i know about the safety. And i've got myself a few times, and my partner finally got his pinky really good a few months ago. And even then it wasn't safety related but from blowouts. I guess since I always where glasses with safety lenses i'm kinda protected from frontal attacks at least. I totally agree you shouldn't take them off, I definitely still have the one on the framing nailer I use, and the people that wedge up the guards on circular saws scare me. Just the random occasion where having one impedes the use of the gun is worth it to me. And you have be able to fend off those hornets in the summer time somehow...


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jan 25, 2010)

I am trying to wear out my second Bostitch now which have been great guns but if I was buying a new gun today it would be the Bosch or the Paslode. But then I would not buy a straight nailer as the angle nailers get into more places and to me are easier to handle.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a senco finish pro about 3 years old. Sent a lot of nails threw it but the driver broke one day. Come to find out this is common on this gun. Best price I could find on a driver is $50. on ebay.


----------



## kb2tha (Mar 23, 2011)

Have had great success with both PC and Paslode. I just bought a new PC 2-1/2" finish nailer 16 ga over ebay for $45. Was part of a package that the seller did not need.
Ken


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not a serious finish carpenter by any means, but my nail guns to take some abuse. I have a porter cable one that needs oiling, but the magazine is all metal and takes quite a beating. The new ones you showed look pretty durable, and the safety's are usually not that hard to take off from what I could see.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I love my PC 18g and 16g nailers. Never a jam, consistent driving and they're tough! I beat the crap out of mine. Not sure if the newer ones are as good now or not.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't overlook the Hitachi. I've got 3 Hitachi and two PC's and can't see a nickles worth of difference in their performance.


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

I really like my Porter-Cable nailers...both 16ga & 18 ga. I have had quite a few Bostitch (some came packaged with the compressor itself) and they are always failing. I bought a small Bostitch floor nailer and it did not even make it through the first job. Bosch is good too!


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a 16 gauge Hitachi and a 18 gauge Bosch brad nailer and I have been very happy with both.


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

Spike2101 said:


> I really like my Porter-Cable nailers...both 16ga & 18 ga. I have had quite a few Bostitch (some came packaged with the compressor itself) and they are always failing. I bought a small Bostitch floor nailer and it did not even make it through the first job. Bosch is good too!


I have had both the 16 & 18 ga bostitch for 4 years with no problems. The framing gun is the only one that occasionally jams. The pneumatic flooring stapler has worked great with limited use. 
Every tool will have some bad seeds come out of production. Sometimes it's user error. 
I'm looking into and considering the Senco Fusion guns. They seem to be really good and convenient to use. Just worried about their longevity for the price.

www.craftsmanjay.com


----------

